# Cancelled?



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Wondering if anyone has heard about cancelled shows? Specifically Almost Human?

I hope not, but what I am reading online is that it's a maybe. However, I am just doing a general google and not sure where to go for specifics if they are out there.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

From TVGuide.com this came out today. take from it what you will 

LOOKING NOT SO GOOD

Almost Human (Fox)
Beauty and the Beast (CW)
Betrayal (ABC)
The Carrie Diaries (CW)
Dads (Fox)
Dracula (NBC)
Enlisted (Fox)
Hart of Dixie (CW)
Hostages (CBS)
Intelligence (CBS)
Killer Women (ABC)
The Mentalist (CBS)
Mom (CBS)
Nashville (ABC)
The Neighbors (ABC)
Once Upon a Time in Wonderland (ABC)
Raising Hope (Fox)
Rake (Fox)
Revolution (NBC)
Super Fun Night (ABC)
The Tomorrow People (CW)
Trophy Wife (ABC)
Two and a Half Men (CBS)
Us & Them (Fox)

CANCELED/ENDING

The Assets (ABC)
Back in the Game (ABC)
How I Met Your Mother (CBS)
Ironside (NBC)
Lucky 7 (ABC)
The Michael J. Fox Show (NBC)
Nikita (CW)
Sean Saves the World (NBC)
We Are Men (CBS)
Welcome to the Family (NBC)
The X Factor (Fox)

I hope things look better for:

Mom
Trophy Wife
The Neighbors


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

This web site tries to predict which shows may be cancelled TV by the Numbers

Almost Human is listed as "more likely to be cancelled than renewed by May, 2014." 
This site is not always right though.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Trophy Wife? Man, that is another one of my favorites.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Aw,man. I like Almost Human.

I'll watch Intelligence until it gets canceled or the two leads start boinking, whichever comes first.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tonestert said:


> This web site tries to predict which shows may be cancelled TV by the Numbers
> 
> Almost Human is listed as "more likely to be cancelled than renewed by May, 2014."
> This site is not always right though.


They actually have two different methodologies. The Renew/Cancel Index is the one you referred to, and they have a "Bubble Watch" column which uses a different prediction method, but it also is predicting Almost Human will be canceled.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Aw,man. I like Almost Human.
> 
> I'll watch Intelligence until it gets canceled or the two leads start boinking, whichever comes first.


I'm betting on the boinking.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Wasn't Fringe always/usually listed in the "more likely to be canceled" column, though? I feel like Almost Human might do ok in a Friday slot...


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I think that Almost Human is going to be saved by the extra 3 hours in the fall made available by The X Factor not coming back. (It can air Thursday nights at 8 until American Idol returns in January 2015.)


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I like almost human!

I also like Enlisted and The Mentalist!!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I really like 'Mom'.


----------



## NashvilleKat (Dec 25, 2013)

I've really been enjoying _Almost Human_. I was a bit slow to embrace it but it has grown on me. _Mom_ is my favorite new sitcom. I hope it doesn't get cancelled. _Nashville_ has become soapy but still, I enjoy the local flavor.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

NashvilleKat said:


> _Nashville_ has become soapy but still, I enjoy the local flavor.


_Nashville_ is a weird case. Most are predicting its cancellation, but it's a series that the head of ABC called out specifically during the TCA tour as being one that he is more excited about coming back... so I don't know. It is rather expensive to make, given that it is heavily filmed on location.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I've learned not to get too entrenched in any TV show anymore. Chances are if it's one I like, it's more likely to get canceled. I only wish that if they are going to cancel a show, let us know immediately after the decsion has been made so I won't waste my time watching the remaining episodes of a storyline that will end up going unresolved.

There are eight shows that I watch on the looking not so good list, but only a few that I'd be mildly disappointed about getting canceled.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Aw,man. I like Almost Human...


Me, too...but I'm not losing sleep over predictions...


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I really hope they don't cancel Almost Human. The story arc is good. They had a couple of shaky episodes early on. Especially the episode where the nerd guy had bad gas (horrible) but it got stronger as the season went on and found it's footing.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

whitson77 said:


> I really hope they don't cancel Almost Human. The story arc is good. They had a couple of shaky episodes early on. Especially the episode where the nerd guy had bad gas (horrible) but it got stronger as the season went on and found it's footing.


They just need to get some continuity with the episode order; that's been frustrating.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> They just need to get some continuity with the episode order; that's been frustrating.


Totally agree. The city is behind a wall? Took 9 episodes to just throw that in?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I don't worry about newer stuff being canceled. I just assume it will be and am pleasantly surprised when it isn't. So if I enjoy a show, I generally stick with it, no matter what the ratings are. Why should "ratings" determine what I like to watch or not? It's longer shows that I've been vested in for years that I get upset about being canceled. Something like Fringe, was always on the bubble, and as it got through the second season and was on the bubble, I got upset. Luckily it last a couple of more seasons more than it should have.

The one show in recent memory that got canceled after one season that REALLY bugged me was Terriers.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> ...The one show in recent memory that got canceled after one season that REALLY bugged me was Terriers.


...and Journeyman...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I just watched the pilot of Almost Human last night. It was better than I expected. I'm going to watch them in the order they were intended. If anyone else wishes to do the same, here is the way they should have been aired:

Pilot
You Are Here
Arrhythmia
Perception
Skin
Are You Receiving
The Bends
Bloodbrothers
Unbound
Simon Says
Disrupt


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

From the 'maybe' pile I watch Dads, Mom, and Trophy Wife. Dads I don't really care either way. But I would miss Mom (Love Allison Janney) and Trophy Wife (to a lesser degree).

I will miss MJFox and Sean Hayes.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

whitson77 said:


> Especially the episode where the nerd guy had bad gas (horrible)


I have all of the episodes of Almost Human recorded and this makes me want to go ahead and delete them.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Zevida said:


> I have all of the episodes of Almost Human recorded and this makes me want to go ahead and delete them.


it's fun though worth watching either way imo


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Zevida said:


> I have all of the episodes of Almost Human recorded and this makes me want to go ahead and delete them.


And you can watch them in the correct order


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I just watched the pilot of Almost Human last night. It was better than I expected. I'm going to watch them in the order they were intended. If anyone else wishes to do the same, here is the way they should have been aired:


Just bear in mind that they moved stuff around and did some reshoots, so stuff will be out of order that way.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I was amused that CBS is runnings ads for "Intelligence:" If you've _not watched lately_ you can catch up...seeming to be saying that it's not as crappy now...which is better than the usual "Be sure to watch the _PREMIER_ OF THE NEWEST HIT!"


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Zevida said:


> I have all of the episodes of Almost Human recorded and this makes me want to go ahead and delete them.





Fahtrim said:


> it's fun though worth watching either way imo


And it's not like Almost Human has a hardcore story arc. It's mostly a buddy movie that retains character traits episode to episode. It's a fun show, well worth watching.

Greg


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Bierboy said:


> They just need to get some continuity with the episode order; that's been frustrating.


you know FOX is airing the episodes out of order, right ?

stupid, stupid FOX 
some of the worst executives in television history


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jamesl said:


> you know FOX is airing the episodes out of order, right ?...


Yes, I am well aware of that...doesn't make it any less frustrating...


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I'm digging Almost Human. Zevida, definitely give a try. Don't let what you read change your perception of the show.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

rhuntington3 said:


> I'm digging Almost Human. Zevida, definitely give a try. Don't let what you read change your perception of the show.


Wait, let what you read HERE change your perception! Watch it!!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> ...and Journeyman...


Well, that didn't bug me, I didn't watch Journeyman


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

If Almost Human is canceled, does that mean 2048 police cars _won't_ be 2013 Ford Fusions?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Almost Human is frankly mediocre, but it's just about the only non-dystopic future SF show on these days. I need that in my life.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

How about cancelling Jimmy Fallon's Tonight Show & bring back Jay ...


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

MikeAndrews said:


> I was amused that CBS is runnings ads for "Intelligence:" If you've _not watched lately_ you can catch up...seeming to be saying that it's not as crappy now...which is better than the usual "Be sure to watch the _PREMIER_ OF THE NEWEST HIT!"


LOL!

Intelligence is one of the dumbest show to me. I like the idea but the execution sucks, bad acting, lack of linearity, disconnects persist, and it's difficult to luck at the lead guy with his horrible toupee and distractingly weird hair. Perhaps if the writing, story-line or acting was good I wouldn't notice, let alone be repulsed.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

megory said:


> LOL!
> 
> Intelligence is one of the dumbest show to me. I like the idea but the execution sucks, bad acting, lack of linearity, disconnects persist, and it's difficult to luck at the lead guy with his horrible toupee and distractingly weird hair. Perhaps if the writing, story-line or acting was good I wouldn't notice, let alone be repulsed.


I agree, it's dumb, but it's a fun kind of dumb. If you suspend all belief, it can be enjoyable.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Steve, I keep watching it because I love the concept. It just doesn't hang together for me and I'm unable to suspend disbelief. I really wanted to like it and keep hanging in there (I usually delete a SP PDQ if it doesn't work for it) but I've stayed like moth to flame!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Not a network show, but SyFy cancelled "Being Human"


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Not a network show, but SyFy cancelled "Being Human"


Kinda sad but I was thinking about bailing after this season.


Spoiler



Sally becoming a witch was pretty much the last straw. Witches are a tv show's way of pulling anything out of it's butt without logic.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya I lost interest starting with when


Spoiler



Sally became a zombie. figure I would spoiler just in case...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Not a network show, but SyFy cancelled "Being Human"


Oh, I didn't know this. I'm still watching this one but it is getting a little tedious. I really liked these characters, though, for a few seasons.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

gchance said:


> And it's not like Almost Human has a hardcore story arc....


Well, not after the Firefly killers got through with it, that's for sure.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Not a network show, but SyFy cancelled "Being Human"


I bailed on it before last season...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

sharkster said:


> Oh, I didn't know this. I'm still watching this one but it is getting a little tedious. I really liked these characters, though, for a few seasons.


Me too. Except for the actress that played Sally, I preferred "Being Human" US actors to the UK ones. I bailed this season though.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm in the same boat as others of having the Almost Human episodes recorded but not watched. So when I get to it, I should watch in episode order, not aired order??


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

WO312 said:


> I'm in the same boat as others of having the Almost Human episodes recorded but not watched. So when I get to it, I should watch in episode order, not aired order??


I haven't noticed any continuity issues so far.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The only continuity problems are in the relationships between characters.


----------



## DVDivo Tim (Nov 27, 2003)

If it helps, TV By the Numbers has moved Almost Human into the Toss Up category:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...o-a-toss-up-to-be-canceled-or-renewed/239334/

Put me in the camp that hasn't started it, but has all episodes on a DVR waiting.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

If you like Almost Human, you'll love Being Human.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> If you like Almost Human, you'll love Being Human.


Not necessarily...there are some science fiction fans who loathe and despise vampires on principle.

(I do want to see Being Almost Human, however...the touching story of a vampire, a werewolf, a ghost, and a robot living together in a futuristic city, solving crimes, and learning what it means to be human.)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> If you like Almost Human, you'll love Being Human.


Why?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Why?


Because being human is better than being almost human.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

tivoboyjr said:


> Because being human is better than being almost human.


That is a very speciesist thing to say.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> Because being human is better than being almost human.


Ain't necessarily so.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Oh, I didn't know this. I'm still watching this one but it is getting a little tedious. I really liked these characters, though, for a few seasons.


+1. This season is awful.



Spoiler



Josh's "half-changing on a whim" (a la MTV's Teen Wolf) storyline has me rolling my eyes. Sally's witch ghost, death spot, time travel nonsense is just as silly.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> If you like Almost Human, you'll love Being Human.


Watching order-

Almost Human > Being Human > Walking dead

Cycle of life, at least title wise.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DVDivo Tim said:


> If it helps, TV By the Numbers has moved Almost Human into the Toss Up category:
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...o-a-toss-up-to-be-canceled-or-renewed/239334/
> 
> Put me in the camp that hasn't started it, but has all episodes on a DVR waiting.


Waiting for what? This really isn't a serial. This isn't the kind of show you'll be pissed if it gets cancelled in the middle of some compelling story line. I say, watch the first episode, and if you like it, enjoy the ride until it's adios.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Fixer said:


> +1. This season is awful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think this season is awful but I'm definitely not happy about the developments you spoilerized. I was on the fence about continuing with it next year.

I like Almost Human a lot even though it could be better too.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah... it took me a while to realize that about Almost Human. I want it to be mind-blowingly awesome and instead it's solid and entertaining and more watchable than it should be.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

No love for The Tomorrow People? I don't know how closely this version parallels earlier ones, but the story arc intrigues me.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Beryl said:


> Me too. Except for the actress that played Sally, I preferred "Being Human" US actors to the UK ones. I bailed this season though.


I prefer Sally (US) over Annie (UK) and Nina (UK) over Nora (US) and have no preference for any of the other characters.

I've moved my SP down on the priority list and I'll delete it and stop watching if an episode gets missed.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

sean67854 said:


> No love for The Tomorrow People? I don't know how closely this version parallels earlier ones, but the story arc intrigues me.


Some of the names are the same. And the title. That's about it. The 70's (or was it 80's) BBC original will always have a nostalgic place in my heart, but I bet if I were to go back and watch it again I would cringe. The movie/pilot from the 90's had a completely different origin story. I also like the story arc on the new one. It remains to be seen if enough people agree for it to continue.

Somewhat unrelated, I watch it on Hulu+ because our CW station is still in 480i. I don't know how many people make that choice, but I always wonder if shows like this suffer when the audience you want to grab wants to watch it in HD.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

NOOOO, not Nashville! 

I LOVE Nashville!!!


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I really hope they don't can Trophy Wife. We enjoy it. We also really enjoyed Hostages, but I'm not sure where that show goes from here. And some bizarre reason, I kinda like Dads. One show that desperately needs to be put out to pasture is 2.5 Men....


----------

